# clicker training



## Karina daly (Sep 26, 2014)

hi all, a few questions about clicker training...

we have only had Dilys for 2 days so i know its early days but i have been using the clicker for toilet training, and she has already learnt click means treat. 

does it matter if i miss the odd click after a wee/poo? i have 4 small children, its been completely hectic and i've missed a few either because i haven't been quick enough or because the kids have taken her out without me (sometimes without me realising!)

she isn't always bothered about taking the treat either, she always expects it but doesnt always take it, should i try another treat?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would use super high value treats for toilet training if you can but don't worry at all about missing the odd one.

One of the important bit with clicker training though is to make sure you reward after every click even if you click accidentally


----------

